# pistol shooting video



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

well its mid feb and im bored,,, so lets go shooting..

http://youtu.be/G2IMcV84SkY


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

another classic....thanks for sharing


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Great video as always. 

I had planned on buying myself a glock 23 or 19 this year with my tax refund, to bad firearm-ageddon went down...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

G23 is a great weapon and i will never dismiss it.. im not really sure why im going from it to the sig except for the sig feels better in my hand. the sig has a smaller grip and points much better, but it weights more and carries less rounds.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> G23 is a great weapon and i will never dismiss it.. im not really sure why im going from it to the sig except for the sig feels better in my hand. the sig has a smaller grip and points much better, but it weights more and carries less rounds.


carry both then


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im just a poor boy Bill, i dont have your cash flow...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> im just a poor boy Bill, i dont have your cash flow...


no flow here....heck I haven't shot anything for some time(hate to try and replace it)it is like riding a bike....just get a little rusty ....grand kids are expensive  ....but I do carry 2 here and there..... when I do carry


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great video! .................. Shades of Uncle Ted


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good video Tom. I'll call ahead if I plan on being in Cleveland


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Is that a public range? Looks nice and secluded!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Berliner said:


> Is that a public range? Looks nice and secluded!


no sir, but ive been a member there since i got back from the service in the late 80's... its a great club with a lot of great members.. wanna go, i can take a guest, but you must bring copious amounts of ammo..


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Great video as always, you might want to check out my sons blog sight, www.balloongoesup.com/blog/range-video. He likes to shoot as well.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

You might even want to subscribe to his sight, his store sells most of the glock parts and several other items, he is just getting started but he also has podcasts with several other shooters. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Tk1056 (Feb 20, 2013)

Classic video!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Another great video. Your YouTube channel is a must subscribe.

What camera do you use? 

You and others that see this, may want to bring this up with your / their club.

*A note on safety. * You need to elevate your target so the rounds pass through the target and strike the backstop. 

We recently made this a rule at our club because rounds fired at the angle you were shooting, pass through the target and strike the ground. In addition to creating ruts in the ground that can cause a fall or trip hazard as shooters walk down range, the rounds have a good change of bouncing off the ground and going over the backstop. Even rifle targets must be elevated to make sure the rounds strike the backstop.

Something that was never thought about until we discovered the trees behind the range were full of bullet holes. And the fall issue was raised when a member tripped during an action pistol event.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

There were a few guys already using to pistol range, That was the rifle range, nothing but dirt, trees and busted clay birds back there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great video!


----------

